# Runt, Multi-Parent, Curious Owner



## Tosha Crow (Oct 12, 2019)

So, I recently adopted a kitten that was the product of a feral cat that roams the property where I work (she is getting fixed).

The kitten that I adopted was the runt and he was significantly smaller than his siblings, especially the, "pick," of the litter. By the time I adopted him there were only three left, so I'm not sure how he compared to all of his siblings (there were 7).

He's 8 weeks old today and weighs in at 0.91 lbs. We've only had him a couple of days (I know, too young, but I just assumed the family that hosted his mom knew what they were doing and apparently they started adopting them out a little too young) and he's gained a little bit of weight, thankfully. He felt really thin when I picked him up, even though he was down to only two siblings. He is on a wet food diet which he's really taken a liking to. 

Anyways. I read that runts were sometimes thought to be preemies. They were probably the last one that mom became pregnant with and were forced out early. He did look like he was younger than the sister that the host family kept (the biggest kitty), even though they were born on the same day. Even their tails looked different, his looked less, "adult," and more young kitty than hers. 

He's also the only orange/red tabby of the litter. All of the kitties were gray and there was one that was white (maybe albino, but I don't know if they were just calling that cat albino or if it literally was). The vet does think that she was probably pregnant from two different cats. 

I have pictures of mom and the kittens, albeit kind of blurry ones that were not taken by a skilled photographer, and le baby. Do you think that he may have been the runt and/or a preemie? He's not going to be breed or anything (he's getting fixed when he's old enough), but I am curious. I love genetics and birth and all of that jazz, but I don't have the time or space for breeding anyone (though I did breed dwarf hamsters many years ago and have some basic understanding of genetics).


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Can't answer your questions, but he is one cute little guy and I hope he does well. The mama is a beautiful cat also.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with the vet's comment.....two daddies. Yes, he's adooorable!


----------

